# Room Rentals



## Patnono (Aug 18, 2018)

Hi Does anyone know of any websites for rooms for Rent with regards to seniors?  I know there is Senior housing programs, the waiting lists can take years?  Thanks


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 18, 2018)

Here are some other threads you created about room rental and housing:

Good luck.


https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/35028-Room-for-rent


https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/34402-Senior-Housing-Credit-Problem


https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/34314-Bad-financial-situation-HOMELESS


----------



## Beth Ward (Aug 18, 2018)

Like it alone.  Would never rent


----------



## Patnono (Aug 18, 2018)

I would too, but can't afford it.  Thanks


----------



## grapenutpudding (Aug 19, 2018)

There is this one:

https://www.seniorhomeshares.com

It matches seniors looking to either rent out a room or rent a room/share home. It's free and sometimes there aren't that many options (depending on your area) but worth a look.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 19, 2018)

IMO you would be better off to do a little networking with the local senior center, church, etc... and see if you can find a room to rent with someone you are comfortable/compatible with.  It may take some time to find the right fit but it also might lead to a more enjoyable life.

Also if you are in good health I would look at the possibility of becoming a live-in care provider in exchange for a room and small stipend.

I would also encourage you to get your name on all of the local waiting lists for senior housing.  It is true that most have a waiting list but several months have already gone by since you started asking about senior housing and you are no closer to the top of any of the lists.

Good luck!


----------



## Patnono (Aug 19, 2018)

Thank you So much, I'm not limited to where I can live.  I'm going to put in applications for senior housing, it's going to take time.  Your right limited choices out there which has me scared.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 19, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> IMO you would be better off to do a little networking with the local senior center, church, etc... and see if you can find a room to rent with someone you are comfortable/compatible with.  It may take some time to find the right fit but it also might lead to a more enjoyable life.
> 
> Also if you are in good health I would look at the possibility of becoming a live-in care provider in exchange for a room and small stipend.
> 
> ...



I’m with Aunt Bea on this. When I first saw your post I felt instead concern. 
I would seriously take a bit of time to find the right compatibility. 
Make absolutely sure you can tolerate the person. You don’t have to be great friends; but you should be on the same page about basic household considerations.


----------



## Patnono (Aug 19, 2018)

Thanks for your support, I will be taking my time, I'm not looking to move till after the holidays.  I have been telling people I know about this, so hopefully something will come up?  I'm looking on Care.com, they do background checks.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Aug 19, 2018)

It is what it is, but it's too bad we live in a world where we have to be so careful who we are engaging with.
I've thought of renting out a room in my house before, for extra income & company, win-win, but compatibility would be hit or miss to find a suitable roommate.


----------



## Patnono (Aug 19, 2018)

I agree, I have a saying "embrace the difference" I'm s go with the flow type of person, pick my battle's.  People who are different you can learn from that and I have.  There are sites that do background checks.  Thanks for writing


----------



## grapenutpudding (Aug 19, 2018)

Patnono said:


> I agree, I have a saying "embrace the difference" I'm s go with the flow type of person, pick my battle's.  People who are different you can learn from that and I have.  There are sites that do background checks.  Thanks for writing



That's a good attitude to have! Good luck finding a good place to live. I have considered trying to rent a room/share home with another senior a la Golden Girls...it could be good in the right situation.


----------



## Patnono (Aug 19, 2018)

Thanks, I think I'm easy to get along with, everyone has a right to be who they are, likes and dislikes accept that and hopefully they'll feel the same? Funny you mentioned The Golden Girls?  There is a website with that name matching senior roommates.  It's kind of expensive, but as soon as holidays are over I'll invest in it.


----------



## grapenutpudding (Aug 19, 2018)

Patnono said:


> Thanks, I think I'm easy to get along with, everyone has a right to be who they are, likes and dislikes accept that and hopefully they'll feel the same? Funny you mentioned The Golden Girls?  There is a website with that name matching senior roommates.  It's kind of expensive, but as soon as holidays are over I'll invest in it.




Yes, I saw that website but wondered about whether the price is worth it. I checked out the free site that I mentioned above in a previous post. It seems pretty good but not a lot of members it seems, at least in the area I was looking.


----------



## Patnono (Aug 19, 2018)

There's another one Roommates.com, it's Free, but if you want more options? You can upgrade?  It might be worth looking into the Golden Girls site if you get a quality roommate?


----------

